# Lizards > General Lizards >  Neat BTS youtube video

## artgecko

I saw this youtube video when I was actually looking for carpet python vids, so I thought I'd post it for you guys.  It is the second half of a carpet python breeder (k brothers) visiting a BTS breeder (colourful bluetongues) in Australia.  It's too bad we don't have all of the mutations he show in the US.  It's also interesting to see how he keeps them outdoors.

Enjoy!

----------

